# Stack TrainingAids



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Looking at stacking training aids... Which of these two? Are there others?

Happy Legs The Trainers Friend

STAX-RITE THE BEST KEPT SECRET OF THE DOGSHOW WORLD!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have seen and used the Happy Legs one, but I am not impressed with the concept in general. Often, when doing any sort of training using gimmicks the dog and handler become dependent on them and can't do the exercise without them.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I just used cinder blocks. 









I tried large cans once but even with his feet placed correctly, his confusion over what we were doing and his attitude showed in the stack.

Now that he's an adult, I have the best luck letting him walk/step into his stack so the front he basically sets up on his own with me guiding him with leash and bait, and then the rear I reach down and tweak as needed. As long as the dog is comfortable in the ring and being handled, IMO a stack should be fairly natural, it shouldn't need a ton of training and gimmicks.


----------

